# I need a favor....



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I need to ask for a favor from a member of both APC and PT.

Ever since I changed my e-mail address, I can not post on The Planted Tank.
I can't seem to find a phone # to call as well. So, if anyone is a member over there, would you please inform the Admin of my problem? My screen name there is Roy Deki

Thanks you very much!!!

Roy


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi Roy I'lll drop Kyle (admin) a PM with the above.

You can email direct [email protected] if that doesn't work.

-John N.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you John!!!!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

John I tried to email Kyle direct but it didn't work. I got this back:

The original message was received at Mon, 17 Apr 2006 12:25:32 -0400 (EDT)
from [email protected]

*** ATTENTION ***

Your e-mail is being returned to you because there was a problem with its
delivery. The address which was undeliverable is listed in the section
labeled: "----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----".

The reason your mail is being returned to you is listed in the section
labeled: "----- Transcript of Session Follows -----".

The line beginning with "<<<" describes the specific reason your e-mail could
not be delivered. The next line contains a second error message which is a
general translation for other e-mail servers.

Please direct further questions regarding this message to the e-mail
administrator or Postmaster at that destination.

--AOL Postmaster

----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----
<[email protected]>

----- Transcript of session follows -----
... while talking to mx1.hotmail.com.:
>>> RCPT To:<[email protected]>
<<< 550 Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable
550 <[email protected]>... User unknown

Final-Recipient: RFC822; [email protected]
Action: failed
Status: 5.1.1
Remote-MTA: DNS; mx1.hotmail.com
Diagnostic-Code: SMTP; 550 Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable
Last-Attempt-Date: Mon, 17 Apr 2006 12:29:27 -0400 (EDT)

Received: from [email protected]
by imo-m27.mx.aol.com (mail_out_v38_r7.5.) id i.2f9.39b0239 (3858)
for <[email protected]>; Mon, 17 Apr 2006 12:25:32 -0400 (EDT)
Return-path: <[email protected]>
From: [email protected]
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Date: Mon, 17 Apr 2006 12:25:32 EDT
Subject: Problems Posting at PT
To: [email protected]
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative; boundary="-----------------------------1145291132"
X-Mailer: 9.0 Security Edition for Windows sub 2340
X-Spam-Flag: NO


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Sorry Roy, I guess that wasn't his email address but instead his MSN messenger user ID, which I assume were the same.

You can PM Bharada (Bill) here, he's a mod over at PT as well.

Good Luck,

John


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I passed on the dekis @ aol.com email address to Kyle too. So hopefully he'll contact you.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks again John!!!


----------

